# Coyote Hunting with a Rifle



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

I am tagged out for deer season (9pt. w/ bow, 7pt. w/ gun) and am interested in doing some coyote hunting. I heard that it is legal to hunt coyotes with a rifle in deer shotgun territory as long as you are hunting during daylight hours. I know that you need to use a rimfire while hunting at night, I am curious if I can use a centerfire rifle during daylight hours? I saw a number of coyotes while on stand this deer season and would like to try to get after one--but probably need the range of my .25-06 or .223 to get on one. I looked in the hunting guide for hours and can't find anything about legal firearms other than for nighttime hunting. I am hoping that someone in here can help me out.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes you can hunt them with a centerfire rifle during daylight hours throughout the state when in season. Best to do after deer season if I do say so myself. Try looking into using a even a 22-250 nice flat shooting gun. Some other popular cartridges are the .243 or what I shot mine with last year a .221 fireball. You can also use a shotgun while night hunting along with a rimfire rifle. I know in the UP you can't hunt coyotes during deer season so be careful of that I'm not sure if that is the same for the Lower Peninsula or not.


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks. As far as the guide indicates, coyote season is only closed during the November firearm season (15th-30th) but is open during the remainder of deer season. Just wish that the damned DNR would put out a better hunting guide.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yup franky hit it on the head... you also* can't* use buckshot at night...


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Yote season is closed during gun deer in zones 1 and 2.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/ and then just under the header, look for...

DNR Home | Links | Site Map | Contact DNR | Ask DNR

select ...Ask DNR..and type in Coyote hunting.. you'll get all the rules about coyote in a round about way.

I too am still a little confused about which reg over rides which. I also know that some changes were made that never made it into the guide.

Mitch


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I assume a .30-.30 would be too much gun?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

depends what you are going for Dave :lol: it will kill the coyote but you will probably have a gaping hole in the side of him... maybe both sides... but for sure one.... im around the lansing area if you have some places to call i have a gun you could use if i went with you... ill even give ya first shot!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Depends on how the proposed trapping works out on my friend's property (Yotes in Perry thread). May be interested in a little shooting later in the season just for the fun of it, if there are any yotes left. If so, I will contact you and will be glad to have a lesson in both trapping and shooting!


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

DaveW731 said:


> I assume a .30-.30 would be too much gun?


TOO MUCH AND wont reach out there and touch em........most yote shots are not close..i use a 22-250......best gun you can have


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

stickem said:


> TOO MUCH AND wont reach out there and touch em........most yote shots are not close..i use a 22-250......best gun you can have


 
204 ruger


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

Hit a yote with a 30/30 before I had my .223 entrance and exit holes were about the size of a bic pen, so not to bad. Oh yeah only about 110 yards.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

oh got ya Dave.. i remembered that thread but didnt know it was you!

and you guys are wrong... the perfect coyote gun is the over under savage gun with 223 and shotgun.... and if they have 22-250 and 12 gauge that would be amazing but i think its 223.... either way i want one bad.... if i had that combo and i flipped the right switch or pulled the right trigger there would be quiet a few more dead k-9s!!!


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

I too use the 22.250 but your 223 will work just fine

I like my 22.250 but still think the 220 swift is the king


----------

